# Using my compound to bowfish



## OutdoorAddicted25 (Mar 20, 2012)

i have a buddy who has a smaller matthews bow he uses, but i was wondering if it would be too much of a hassle to rig up an adult jennings bow to bowfish. i have reel and arrows already, i would just like to know what i need to do to get it right. thanks guys!


----------



## Michael (Mar 20, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=677786


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 20, 2012)

If its a jennings carbon extreem you can back those limb bolts all the way out so far you an disassemble the bow with out a bow press so you can turn it way down with out fear of it coming apart.


----------



## OutdoorAddicted25 (Mar 20, 2012)

I know a good bit about bowfishing but would it be smart to shorten the draw for quicker shooting?


----------



## GT Whitetail (Mar 21, 2012)

outdoor..IMO it is best to maintain a consistant anchor point when shooting. Right now my bow is backed way out because the fish are rolling on top anyway and I don't want complete pass-throughs b/c it takes longer to get them off the line.. If you can get your compound down to around 40lbs or so then you should be fine, but you might wanna strip it of all the other deer hunting accesories if you havent already.


----------



## OutdoorAddicted25 (Mar 21, 2012)

ya it already has the sight removed. but i heard that for catfish you need a solid 50 pounds to keep one on the line. is that true?


----------



## markland (Mar 21, 2012)

Deeper, bigger fish can require more draw weight depending on the setup.  With my standard 2-cam Pearson bows I shoot them on 50# for big, deep fish, with my Oneida Osprey I can do the same thing on 40#.  For shallow, normal carp shooting anything over 30# should be fine, heavier draw weights just make pulling your arrow out of the bottom harder and can lead to pass thru which make getting fish of your line and arrow more difficult as others have stated.


----------



## PartyFowl20 (Apr 4, 2012)

I use the same bow I hunt deer with and it works just fine. It does get more abuse than I would like from being bounced around on the boat when your running to spots on the lake.  I use "The Rock" by Diamond and I just bring the rockers down for bowfishing.  Mark actually set mine up and I've never had a problem with it yet, I would just use the reel seat that screws into your stabilizer instead of the AMS system if you don't want to mess with your sights for deer.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 4, 2012)

Just lower the pondage. I had a buddy shoot thu a gar with 60 lbs of pull from a longbiw and the gar thrashed around and ended up cutting the line. If it hadn't paseed thru he would still have his arrow and the gar.


----------



## OutdoorAddicted25 (Apr 5, 2012)

Alright I guess I'll do that! I already took the sights off because it's my brothers bow that he used to deer hunt with. I can't wait to get out there though! Just don't really know how to much! Wish I had a bowfishing mentor! Ha


----------



## OutdoorAddicted25 (Apr 10, 2012)

Finally got it all rigged up! Pulled the poundage down to about 50 so I think in good!


----------



## castandblast (Apr 11, 2012)

50 is still pretty stout. I shoot one bow at 30-35 and another at 35-40 for deeper and bigger fish.


----------



## Hard Core (Apr 11, 2012)

You can shoot anything with 17 lbs....boat control son. Definently, strip her down. Get you a good rest, Muzzy fish hook, good reel Muzzy, and the correct line, 200lb fast flight. Light em up and send them home! Good Luck


----------

